
Most Impressive Recruiting Pitch I've Ever Seen! - mattjaynes
http://senzee.blogspot.com/2007/02/red-5s-pitch.html
======
JMiao
Red5 has been making some impressive additions to their development staff.

Regarding equity, I doubt most new hires would be getting substantial
percentages, and it doesn't help that early employees at most game studios
will never get rich from stock holdings. Some of this stems from the way the
game business generally operates (milestone system) where developers often
don't see royalties until their publishers cover their own costs. Not to
mention that the MMO category is severely crowded and extremely high
risk...web startups can put out a beta in 1-2 months and user test the heck
out of it whereas MMO developers basically don't get any resolution until they
sink $10-30 million upfront into a project. Additionally, unless Red5 develops
some killer intellectual property, studio acquisitions usually happen at the
30-50 person headcount for $5-15 million.

The Golden Ticket: <http://www.red5studios.com/about/goldenticket>

------
mattjaynes
At the other end of the spectrum:

<http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/372-dear-no-first-name>

------
JMiao
However, it is interesting to note that Red5 is backed by Benchmark Capital.
I'm guessing Bill Gurley as he seems to be partial to interactive
entertainment.

------
mattjaynes
Wow. Red5's approach is so starkly different from the lame mail-merge
recruiter emails I get. A great example of how to woo someone to your company!

------
gyro_robo
Shiny, yes. But what about equity?

